# Whre can I find the wooden trim?



## rssarma (Aug 8, 2005)

My car was broken into a couple of weeks back and my stereo was stolen, in the process the wooden trim around the stereo was damaged. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find this part. The dealership is pretty expensive so something aftermarket would be nice. If any of you guys know about any online stores, ebay auctions etc. where I could find tis trim, please let me know.

Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

classifieds maybe?


----------



## rssarma (Aug 8, 2005)

Anything online? I don't even know what the official name for the part is, is there any way I can find out?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i found some stuff while on ebay last night. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/93-9...tegoryZ33705QQihZ007QQitemZ170006088147QQrdZ1


----------



## rssarma (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, that IS what I need, except that one's for the 93 Altims, however I have emailed the seller hopefully he might know where I can find this. Thanks for your help AsleepAltima, really appreciate it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no problem. anything to help.


----------

